# transformador de linea telefonica



## PATXI ALOA (Abr 18, 2006)

Me gustaría disponer de un método de cálculo sencillo para calcular y construir un transformador de audio de 1:1 de relación para una aplicación de teléfonia. Me gustaría construir o en su defecto encontrar un fabricante de transformadores de aislamiento de linea telefónica de pequeñas dimensiones. Un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 23, 2006)

Hola , no se donde resides, te envio esta pagina por si eres del norte ,suerte un saludo
http://www.mailingelectronica.com/transformadores/transformadorr1.htm


----------

